# Anyone having issues with Radeon VII and GPU-Z 2.20.0?



## W1zzard (May 6, 2019)

Got a single report of machine hang on GPU-Z startup, but it works fine here.


----------



## lowrider_05 (May 6, 2019)

It does some times not display the values on the sensors page but  i had never a "machine hang" at all


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 6, 2019)

No issues with that version here.


----------



## meister8 (May 11, 2019)

I have a problem. GPU-Z doesn't detect OpenCL on Radeon VII.

GPU-Z 2.20.0 (2.19.0/2.18.0)
ASUS RADEONVII-16G (vBIOS 016.004.000.030.011639)
Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.4.3
Windows 10 Pro 64bit 1809 (UEFI boot)
ASUS PRIME X299-DELUXEII (BIOS 0602)
Intel Core i9-9920X
64GB RAM (16GBx4)


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2019)

Does OpenCL work in other apps? GPU Caps Viewer has some OpenCL tests


----------



## meister8 (May 11, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Does OpenCL work in other apps? GPU Caps Viewer has some OpenCL tests



GPU Caps Viewer 1.42.2.0 also doesn't detect OpenCL on [GPU] tab.
But it does on [OpenCL] tab and OpenCL demos on [3D Demos] tab seem to work fine.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2019)

Nice find, should be fixed with this build: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ld-fix-opencl-detection-on-radeon-vii.255426/


----------



## meister8 (May 11, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Nice find, should be fixed with this build: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ld-fix-opencl-detection-on-radeon-vii.255426/



It worked!  Thanks so much for your prompt support.


----------



## Madgemade (May 14, 2019)

Since the new driver update today, reporting is not working correctly.
It was working fine before as I was monitoring my frequencies during a benchmark run before installing the new driver. After installing the new driver and rebooting, most of the sensors and information reported is now gone. New driver is 19.5.1, not had any problems before now so I'm guessing AMD has changed something in the driver?
Here's a screenshot:


----------



## kvn864 (May 18, 2019)

I have the same issue, where GPU and Memory clock are not readable


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2019)

This issue is confirmed with 19.5.1 drivers, fix will be out early next week


----------



## evolucion8 (May 22, 2019)

Thanks for your amazing effort W1zzard. I noticed that error as well with my Radeon VII Anniversary Edition.


----------



## newls196 (May 23, 2019)

just like others, im missing all my important temp sensor readings..


----------



## Naki (May 25, 2019)

19.5.2 drivers are out. Any luck/change with those?


----------



## W1zzard (May 26, 2019)

New gpuz 2.21.0 fixes this


----------

